# boy howdy, has THIS guy got some balls



## phinds (Aug 10, 2019)

Here's a guy who took a piece of common yellow poplar (tulip poplar), turned a bowl out of it, stained it ugly brown, called it a "museum quality piece" and wants $2,800 for it.

https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/d...ipwood-turned-vase-vessel-bowl/id-f_13180661/


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 10, 2019)

Wow for that price, I could sell blanks of it for at least $100 a piece. Taking orders now! For the 25 customers, I'll give you a 50% discount!

And his price is 20% off! CRAZY!!!


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2019)

That does require a set of T-rex sized cajones to ask that amount of money...


----------



## phinds (Aug 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> That does require a set of T-rex sized cajones to ask that amount of money...


Oh, and I forgot to point out, he has NUMEROUS such offers, all "museum quality" poplar and all with that really ugly brown stain. Prices are literally insane, as is anyone who buys from him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2019)

Not my cup of tea, but the Moulthrop name carries some weight in the world of woodturning. I believe the family was somewhat pioneering in turning large scale hollowforms.

It’s pretty easy to find similar examples from other ‘famous’ woodturners... where the makers name adds a premium to the actual work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 10, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Not my cup of tea, but the Moulthrop name carries some weight in the world of woodturning. I believe the family was somewhat pioneering in turning large scale hollowforms.
> 
> It’s pretty easy to find similar examples from other ‘famous’ woodturners... where the makers name adds a premium to the actual work.


Yeah, that's understandable but a crappy brown stain on plain tulip poplar? You'd think the guy could at least use decent wood. Looks to me like he's not just coasting on his name, he's speeding downhill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 10, 2019)

Stupid people are taken advantage of every day...just another fine example.

I've said it before on here, neighbor up the street gets an Amish made chair (my cost $125 rough) for $250 finished, has Brad Pitt sign the bottom and sells them for $800 each. Chair doesn't work any better, but stupid people automatically think it must...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2019)

I dare anyone to make a lowball offer on it, and send it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, making a low-ball offer would be easy enough but personally I would feel compelled to accompany it with a comment or two and they would not be well received.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2019)

Seriously!!!!!???!!! This piece is so overpriced I can't believe it! What a joke! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2019)

They had a traveling display of Moulthrop stuff here in the Phoenix Botanical Garden a couple of years ago, about a dozen pieces or so, it was nice stuff, but by current standards nothing special, Like Doc said, they got into the game early when hollow forms were novel and unusual and they have brilliantly marketed their work ever since, the info in their display said they have a piece in the Smithsonian, and others owned by a couple of US presidents, on casual viewing I could see tool marks inside their forms that could have easily been sanded out, but I guess they don't need to, it is their name that commands the high price. Kinda like Nakashima, he started making slab furniture first, so his name carries a high price tag, but it seems pretty pedestrian by today's standards... One thing I noticed is that the pics you show look like a satin finish, whereas the work I saw all had the super glossy epoxy looking finish, it was kind of their signature thing, in fact there is a youtube video somewhere showing one of them slathering the finish that looked like bartop on a slowly turning vessel, .... maybe they are moving away from that..... But at any rate, if they can get that price, god bless em, ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 11, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> if they can get that price, god bless em, ....


Hm ... something like "god bless em" was what I also had in mind, but I think we might have meant it differently.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 11, 2019)

The July/August, 1983 edition of Fine Woodworking had an article, "Turning Giant Bowls, Ed Moulthrop's tools and techniques", written by Dale Nish. I was inspired by the size and simplicity of his home made lathe. But, earning a living took precedence over a fascination with wood turning. I had to retire before I took it up, even though I've had a 12" Delta Milwaukee lathe since 1982...... 
I saw another article later where he has one of his grand kids photographed in one of his giant hollowforms............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 16, 2019)

He was an Architect located in Atlanta - taught at Georgia Tech. Kinda "at the right place at the right time". Often called "The Father of Modern Woodturning". I've been to a couple of exhibitions of his work - including the High. His signature finish was indeed shiny. He had a good eye for proportions, but what was most impressive was the size of his pieces - Mega! He might have been a frufru Architect, but he must have had - as Tony calls 'em "T-rex cajones" to spin those big pieces of wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 16, 2019)

Below is the size of stuff I wanted to do, but reality sunk in when I realized I live in the desert and most stuff is called huge when it reaches 12" diameter. Today, I am now finding much larger than 12"and upwards over 30" OD, but still don't have the machine nor desire to make a machine that will accommodate those sizes. I'll bet Tony could fit in the hollow form and get lost in that goblet.  Sorry Tony, I couldn't resist. 








............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 16, 2019)

https://video.kqed.org/video/craft-america-ed-moulthrops-architectural-woodturnings/


----------



## phinds (Aug 16, 2019)

Well, Here's the description of the ugly piece I posted the link to:


> Handsome, handmade wooden bowl is a museum quality work of art that took many months to create. It is impressively large, measuring 9 inches high x 15 inches in diameter.


A 15" diameter is large but "impressively large" is a stretch, and handsome just means the guy who wrote the description thinks ugly="handsome"


----------



## CWS (Aug 16, 2019)

Well it is not what you ask but what you get. Reminds me of a friend. He would ask a lady if she wanted to sleep with him. 99 times out of a hundred they refused, but there was this one that made it worth it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 16, 2019)

When it comes to big turning, they don’t get much deeper than Anatoly’s. When we lived in Charlotte, we lived about 15 minutes from his shop. Fun to see him work with these huge blanks. He occasionally brought in small pieces(18-20 inches) to auction for raising funds for our chapter. Talk about folks ponying up to buy tickets!  
I think some of his bigger pieces easily into 5 figures.


----------



## phinds (Aug 16, 2019)

TimR said:


> When it comes to big turning, they don’t get much deeper than Anatoly’s. When we lived in Charlotte, we lived about 15 minutes from his shop. Fun to see him work with these huge blanks. He occasionally brought in small pieces(18-20 inches) to auction for raising funds for our chapter. Talk about folks ponying up to buy tickets!
> I think some of his bigger pieces easily into 5 figures.


Gads. A catch on one of those things could sure ruin your day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 16, 2019)

I think the “first” (widely publicized) person who does something “that can’t be done” or “completely original” often gets more accolades than they are due. Especially when it comes to art. 

The older I get the more things seem “evolutionary” as opposed to “revolutionary”, but maybe I’m just a jaded old fart.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2019)

Agree Jim, however they do deserve credit for leading the way. Our club is named after Harry Nohr who was well ahead of his time. He used an epoxy finish that was pretty revolutionary. Now a student of his technique has improved and refined the process. http://www.davidlorybowls.com/index.html

Harry's bowls sell well at local auctions because people still remember him. Head to head David's would sell for more with the general public because his are more refined. 

When you drink the water, remember who dug the well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 19, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Agree Jim, however they do deserve credit for leading the way. Our club is named after Harry Nohr who was well ahead of his time. He used an epoxy finish that was pretty revolutionary. Now a student of his technique has improved and refined the process. http://www.davidlorybowls.com/index.html
> 
> Harry's bowls sell well at local auctions because people still remember him. Head to head David's would sell for more with the general public because his are more refined.
> 
> When you drink the water, remember who dug the well.


There are always exceptions


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 19, 2019)

$2800, and no free shipping?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2019)

Today I went with a friend who showed me a cabin he built. I'm in awe at the money that family has. A 330 acre farm with three homes, golf course, barns, and a party house. Not to mention the food plots for deer and five ponds with trout, bass and bluegills. It's almost obscene. I suspect they sell to folks like this, one wife has to outdoor the other. I felt like I needed a shower after I left. The cabin was fantastic however. Like my grand dad used to say, if you can't dig it from dirt, shoot it from a tree or pull it from a creek we ain't gonna be eaten it.


----------

